# Iphone is stuck in connect to itunes mode



## JenWhatever (Sep 21, 2011)

Ow do I fix that? Also, how do I fix an iPhone that is stuck in recovery mode?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi JenWhatever and welcome to TSF,

When the phone is stuck in either recovery mode or 'Connect to iTunes'-mode, you should connect it to your PC/Mac, open up iTunes and hit the Restore button. Let us know if any errors occur while doing so.


----------

